# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Pysäkkien mainokset

## Akizz

Tänään huomasin, että Lasipalatsin raitiovaunupysäkin kaikki lasit on teipattu Burana gel mainoksiin. Onko kovinkin yleistä, että mainoksia kiinnitetään pysäkin laseihin?

----------

